# La Diva Corona Cigar Review - What are you smoking?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been smoking cigars for some 20 years now, and I have rarely enjoyed a better cigar.

First, keep in mind that these cigars have been disc...

Read the full review here: La Diva Corona Cigar Review - What are you smoking?


----------

